# Stephen King's "N."



## Dan (Aug 5, 2008)

This is being released as a 25-part video series, with a new episode every weekday until 29August: Nishere.com: Stephen King's "N." - An original video series


----------



## Chirios (Aug 5, 2008)

Which one is "N."?


----------



## Dan (Aug 5, 2008)

Chirios said:


> Which one is "N."?



It's going to be released in his upcoming book of short stories.


----------

